# Logging between thunderstorms....



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2016)

might be my last opportunity before swat can't believe I caught a break this afternoon. Had my stuff loaded for days hoping for a break. More rolling in though. Got my first three on the trailer need 30 more like this...





100% humidity but only 82 degrees it's all good.....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 16, 2016)

I got's to get me some of that!!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 16, 2016)

Red gold right thar.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 16, 2016)

What is it?


----------



## TimR (Aug 16, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> What is it?


Lou, that would be some of the finest flame box elder (hereinafter just FBE) that can be had. Some leprechauns find pot's of gold at the end of rainbows...others find FBE in their backyard. This would be the latter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 16, 2016)

You may need 30 more like that but the rest of us would feel that we had won the lottery if we had those 3.
Looks they will be awesome.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 16, 2016)

Stunning, like always from your patch! Chuck


----------



## DKMD (Aug 16, 2016)

If you get thirty more, you're gonna be running that mill and sealing station around the clock! Looking forward to seeing all the goodies at SWAT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2016)

Man what a day. Had a breakdown on the tractor that really threw a wrench in my progress but I managed to McGuyver it and get it going again. I'm whupped. Hitting the bed for an hour or so of Netfilx and rest my strained back before I saw more logs. Counting sheep kinda log sawing this time. Post pics tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 16, 2016)

Dream of sawing turning blanks not flat boards!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 16, 2016)

Good looking Kevin!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 16, 2016)

**side note.
Macguyver is going to be on tv this fall. Updated of course. But I still loved that show...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 16, 2016)

Duct or duck tape and baling wire great combo to fix anything plus he went beyond my farmer fixes


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Didn't you ever wonder what McGyver ever did to God to have all the problems he encountered in life? I mean we all have bad days occasionally and have to patch things together, but that poor bastard went from one train wreck to the next, every 20 minutes, his entire life!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 17, 2016)

The McGyver episodes would be about half as long if he carried and used a .45 Auto. He was too anti-gun for me. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> Duct or duck tape and baling wire great combo to fix anything plus he went beyond my farmer fixes



Bailing wire was involved lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2016)

Hope you get enough done man, I think it'll be a big crowd this year, hopefully with deep pockets. Tony


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2016)

Tony said:


> Hope you get enough done man, I think it'll be a big crowd this year, hopefully with deep pockets. Tony



That bois d' arc wanted to get me again. It's not like I forgot, but if I needed a reminder of why I hate logging that stuff I got it yesterday. A thorny branch jumped up when the back tire rolled over it and bit the fuel line. I had 3 osage sawlogs in the bucket and was finally going to get them out after having felled the tree 2 months ago or however long it's been when they wouldn't let me take them out last time for whatever reason, but now I smelled fuel. Not good.

I got off the tractor and saw diesel spraying down in two streams. Even though the ground was not dry I still saw nightmares daymares visions of burning vans so I hopped back in the seat and quickly dumped the logs and made a mad dash for the truck at the edge of the woods. I pulled it up on the lift (took this pic after repairs were finally effected) . . . .












I could see that the line wasn't going to be long enough to reach the fuel tank fitting after I cut the holes out, but first I had to stop losing fuel so I went rummaging to see what I could find. I found bailing wire and a unusual steel plug with a hard rubber tip that I couldn't identify but it looked like the right size, and an old suction bulb.





The stem of the suction bulb couldn't have been more perfect for a splice. It felt like it would hold even without clamps, but I was going to make some bailing wire clamps anyway. But as I was pushing the tube in further before cutting off the bulb and excess tubing, I noticed the stem was cracked along its length. On to plan B.






With the possibility of a splice gone, I cut the fuel line free of the tie straps all the way back to the fuel filter in order to pull any slack out and try to make the stretch to the tank fitting. Doing this took all of 30 minutes. You wouldn't think so but it did, and if it had been just half an inch shorter it wouldn't have reached. Looking at the now-attached line it appears I had another inch or so but just trust me that line is stretched to the absolute max.






I used some small gauge insulated wire and tied all the loose hose you see back up to the frame and spent another 10 -15 minutes getting the air of the system. From the time I dumped the logs and made my run to the truck, until the time I got back to the osage logs and loaded them again I'd lost more than an hour, but those damn logs lost the war because they were on the trailer this morning when I went out and unloaded it - it wasn't a dream after all I really did finally get those damn things loaded and in the yard.

I dropped 20 something trees yesterday but was only able to get a little less than half a trailer load by the time I ran out of steam. I'm watching the radar and it's raining over my patch but I need to mill and mail today anyway. I'm about to go back and get the tractor in the rain but I got to have it to mill. A little 'ol bitty ruptured fuel line causes all that delay and drama and wears out the little leprechaun. Sheesh. More logging adventures to come in a day or two as weather permits.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 17, 2016)

What is alittle adversity---The things memories are made of ,and sometimes the reasons the price of wood went up.
Hope things return to a more more normal routine for ya

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 17, 2016)

Little things like breakdowns doesn't stop guys like us, lol. We might grumble a little while scratching our head but we usually figure out something. Glad you got the day done Kev and the logs loaded!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh yeah... ripped the return fuel line in two on mine a couple weeks ago. Maybe a couple pounds of pressure on it. I was close to a mile from the house, back in the woods mowing the neighbor's property. Didn't have a suction bulb or anything else to splice it with. Pulled a cat 1 to cat 2 bushing for my 3 point out of the tool box, roll of electricians tape, and taped that rascal up good. Bushing was a tad large for 1/4" fuel line, but with no pressure on it, the tape held for days before I ever got a drip out of it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2016)

Had another great day this time no problems or curses. This was the treasure of the day. Worth about 10 zillion dollars in stabilized pen blanks. No room on the trailer so I dumped it in the truck. This is the quality I send to Italy when he needs it. But this is going to Waco this time and let's see if any of these rich Texan oilmen blowhards can afford it . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 18, 2016)

What do they make with your wood in Italy? Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deltatango (Aug 18, 2016)

That log is awesome. The picture qualities are really great. What new phone cam did you get?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Had another great day this time no problems or curses. This was the treasure of the day. Worth about 10 zillion dollars in stabilized pen blanks. No room on the trailer so I dumped it in the truck. This is the quality I send to Italy when he needs it. But this is going to Waco this time and let's see if any of these rich Texan oilmen blowhards can afford it . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 111571


Man that needs to be on my lathe! Lol, absolutely beautiful and amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2016)

deltatango said:


> That log is awesome. The picture qualities are really great. What new phone cam did you get?



Thanks Mark - I went with the iPhone 6s. I almost went with a Galaxy S6 because there's things I do like about Android, but I still prefer the iphone experience even more. Also, iphone customer support and base warranty are much better than Androids which means a lot. I went with a 3rd party insurance plan offered by Worth Avenue Group. It's even better than AppleCare which ain't horrible like say the Verizon insurance for an Android - it's almost like not having insurance. All the carriers except Applecare use a company called Asurion and it sucks eggs. It's a racket! IMO WAG is the best route to go for insurance for either iPhone or Android.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh and the WAG insurance is only a $50 deductible and everything is covered even theft or loss and it was only $71 for a year!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> But this is going to Waco this time and let's see if any of these rich Texan oilmen blowhards can afford it . . . . .




What about those Hawaiian & Floridian blowhards!!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> What about those Hawaiian & Floridian blowhards!!



If they are there then they can bid too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> What do they make with your wood in Italy? Gary



He won't tell me.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Had another great day this time no problems or curses. This was the treasure of the day. Worth about 10 zillion dollars in stabilized pen blanks. No room on the trailer so I dumped it in the truck. This is the quality I send to Italy when he needs it. But this is going to Waco this time and let's see if any of these rich Texan oilmen blowhards can afford it . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 111571




Hi my name is Italy , I hear you have something for me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Hi my name is Italy , I hear you have something for me



But Tom now I see you have Tony's avatar. Wait I think I meant to say Tony I see you have Tom's avatar otherwise I would send you the log. I'm really confused . . . . . . who get's this log?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Had another great day this time no problems or curses. This was the treasure of the day. Worth about 10 zillion dollars in stabilized pen blanks. No room on the trailer so I dumped it in the truck. This is the quality I send to Italy when he needs it. But this is going to Waco this time and let's see if any of these rich Texan oilmen blowhards can afford it . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 111571


Waco, MT is just a short drive for me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Aug 18, 2016)

@Kevin.... That's hateful and bigoted. I'm sure I'm going to need a safe place and some therapy. Tell you what, couple burl caps should cover my costs and I won't have to report your Un PC behavior to the thought police. 


since you never responded i can only assume you don't challenge my fee... some of that red stuff will work, tell ya what i'll even pick it up at swat


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> But Tom now I see you have Tony's avatar. Wait I think I meant to say Tony I see you have Tom's avatar otherwise I would send you the log. I'm really confused . . . . . . who get's this log?



Since I Changed my name to Italy , it comes to me of course

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 19, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Since I Changed my name to Italy , it comes to me of course


----------



## Tony (Aug 19, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------

